# numbers for Ms Louise off Ft Pickens



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone have the numbers for the Ms Louise somewhere near Ft Pickens if so thanks.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

the ms louise is off of destin but i dont have the #s


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Location: OKALOOSA County Deployed: 3/19/1997 Name: MISS LOUISE Type: SHIP STEEL TUG Length: 95 LORAN: 13776.5 47138.7 GPS: 3022.286 8625.316 Depth: 58 Feet

Link to Florida Reefs: http://myfwc.com/docs/Conservation/REEFS.pdf


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Where you thinking Rhoda off fort pickens?????


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Rhota is not off Fort Pickins It's in the bay North of the old Coast Guard station in about 25 feet.The Katheryn is in the Gulf off Fort Pickins in about 12 feetbut has been covered with beach renourishment sand for at least four years.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey sealark...some of the storms uncovered it a couple of years ago breifely. There where pics posted on here.



Probably covered back up now since I havent heard anything


----------

